# WTS: Rodgeeks SRF130XHMF2 Blank



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

I have a brand new Rodgeeks 13' XH blank, painted light-green metallic for sale. Still in the plastic. 

13' 70/30 split, size 14 tip, 8-20oz(way overkill, but it'll throw 8-12+bait with no trouble).

$185 + shipping.


----------



## Jtun5608 (Oct 21, 2014)

Can u send me a pic of color. I am interested


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

This isn't the 13XH blank, but its the exact same color. The 13XH is packaged and sealed in a tube.


----------



## Jtun5608 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks, was hoping it was more the Florescent green. Great price, good luck with the sale


----------

